# MacOsx Italia - Utanti Italiani -



## Sionello (Feb 5, 2002)

*A tutti gli utenti italiani di MacOsx.com perchè non organizziamo un forum italiano...Non sarebbe una buona idea? Se c'è Luca Accomazzi  in linea, perchè non te ne fai promotore.

Roberto Bissanti.*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2002)

Credo che non sarà una buona idea fare questo perchè i problemi che hanno gli italiani con il MacOS X sarano i stessi problemi che gli altri avrano.  Credo che è più facile avere una lingua comonale per essere capabile di communicare i nostri problemi e soluzioni su questi problemi.

Un forum italiano starà bene come un "club" che possiamo andare e socializare, fare connoscienze etc.

Ma.... si facciamo un forum italino dobbiamo fare un forum greco, franceze, todesco, russo, etc etc, e questo fa il nostro forum più fragmentato, allora come "Macusers" non staramo uniti.



Admiral
PS: cos'è il mio italino  ?


----------



## Klink (Feb 5, 2002)

Ciao Sionello. Na Siciliano! Ma se ancora gradito.
Sono scherzando fratello.

Sono in accorda con Admiral. Solemente una lingua deve fare cose piu facile. Ma si puo palare l'Italiono, ma non solomente. E` interpretato quasi sgarbato a l'atri.

Lo profilo e scritto in Englese. Parle Englese?

Scuza, chi e Luca Accomazzi? N'amico?

Admiral, devo confessare, sono geloso che la lingua Italiano e tante facile per te, e per me e tonto laborioso. Sei na glottologo internazionale. Bravo!

Per piacere, non ridicolizzare mi l'Italiano. Sacio che sono pidocchioso a scrivere.


----------



## Sionello (Feb 5, 2002)

Non capisco tutta questa diffidenza a fare dei forum regionali, credo che siano alla pari dei diversi forum tra i tanti Sistemi operativi di cui si parla su MacOsx.com. Io sono il primo ad aver letto molti articoli scritti in inglese, anche se è la prima volta che scrivo. Comunque essendo nuovo dell'ambiente non voglio portare zizzanie all'interno della comunità italiana. Forse per il mio scarso inglese, ma credo che a volte parlare con la propria lingua natia aiuti a esplicitare meglio alcuni concetti.
 
Scusatemi per la mia logorroicità.
Sionello.  

P.S.
Luca Accomazzi è uno di maggiori esponenti del comunità italiana Mac. Inoltre è giornalista, e scrive per la rivista Macworld Italia. Guardate l'ultima o la penultima pagina di MacWorld di ogni mese. La rubrica su cui scrive è clipboard oltre a tanti altri articoli, che ritengo molto interessanti.


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 5, 2002)

Mama mia!!!


----------



## twyg (Feb 7, 2002)

Well I certainly gave babelfish a run for the money reading these posts


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 7, 2002)

Tu hai raggione, ma il MacOS X è un System Operativo, che è tradutto a qualche lingua (credo che sia tradutto a 9 lingue ma non sono siguro).  Le problemi non sono problemi di una lingua, perchè veramente è un OS, non sono 10 differenti OS.

Io credo che starà più facile a esprimere l'explicazione a una domanda nella propria lingua della persona che domanda, ma siamo una una communità aperta. Allora se qualqu'uno ha una domanda è noi abbiamo la capacita di repondere nel questa lingua, noi possiamo fare questo.  Non siamo una communità che parla solo inglese, ma la lingua preferita è l'inglese perchè è quasi una lingua internazionale.



Admiral
PS: (dove sono le belle donne italine ??  )


----------



## lonny (Feb 18, 2002)

Caro Sionello,
hai esposto un atteggiamento tipico della nostra cultura italiana: la voglia di socializzare e di formare "gruppo". Atteggiamento questo positivo, ma che, portato all'eccesso, diventa negativo. Perchè dovremmo separaci dagli altri utenti?
Noi utenti di macosx.com siamo già un gruppo. Esistono altri forum italiani (italiamac.it) e tutti conosciamo l'inglese abbastanza per poter comunicare qui.

Admiral, complimenti per il tuo italiano, il mio greco è sicuramente peggio!

Klink, non parli molto spesso italiano, vero?  ;-)

Ricodiamoci:

United we stand!


----------



## Sionello (Feb 19, 2002)

E chi  si vuole separare?? chi l'ha mai detto. Inoltre tu parli bene l'inglese, e forse molti altri, ma ci sono tanti utenti che non si avvicinano a questo forum per il motivo contrario. essere uniti non significa essere uniformati. Ma l'omogeneità, la diversità e contemporaneamente la continua comunicazione ed il continuo scambio di idee fanno di un gruppo di persone una comunità in crescita.
.....
.....
....
 
 ma che cosa ha a che fare tutto ciò con MacOsX???? Bohhh?


Insomma piciiotti lo volete fare o no qusto benedetto forum ALL'INTERNO di MacOsX.com si o no. MIIII quanto discutete.

   
Sionello


----------



## lonny (Feb 21, 2002)

forum italiano:

http://www.italiamac.com/macmaniaci/salottino.html


osx.com stays in english.


----------

